# What to do on a rainy day in Leeds?



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

Has to be suitable for young children.
I can only think of Canal Gardens' greenhouse section and the Royal Armouries.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2014)

Middleton Railway - no, scratch that. Only running weekends / plus some Wednesdays at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

Not exactly inside either IYKWIM


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Tropical world


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Tropical world


Isn't that the Canal Gardens greenhouse?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Is it?


My brother says so.
Big greenhouse in Roundhay Park?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2014)

The Armouries would have been my first thought too. machine cat might have some ideas?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

*furious google* why yes it is.
Seen the crocodiles there yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> *furious google* why yes it is.
> Seen the crocodiles there yet?


I haven't been since the 80s! All I remember is koi carp, piranha and a pineapple tree. I think it's been done up since then.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hell yes. They have meerkats these days. MEERKATS!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Alternatively, train to halifax and a visit to eureka?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Alternatively, train to halifax and a visit to eureka?


Ooh that looks fun!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 14, 2014)

Do Weatherspoons let kids in now?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Hell yes. They have meerkats these days. MEERKATS!



Meerkats are dull - you want some proper animals, like elephants.  

I did like those greenhouses in Roundhay when I lived in Leeds.  Nice and warm on a cold day.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 14, 2014)

The Art Gallery is pretty good, how young are the kids?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Meerkats are dull - you want some proper animals, like elephants.
> 
> I did like those greenhouses in Roundhay when I lived in Leeds.  Nice and warm on a cold day.


It was a bit too warm. Reminded me of Kerala.
Felt a bit ill. My 9 month old niece loved it though. I enjoyed the meerkats the most. They weren't boring at all as we were lucky to catch them at feeding time which involved a worker with a bucket of live bugs scattering them all over the pebbles so they had to dig for them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> The Art Gallery is pretty good, how young are the kids?


9 months, 20 months and 8. 
I'm off to the art gallery and library tomorrow on my own


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It was a bit too warm. Reminded me of Kerala.
> Felt a bit ill. My 9 month old niece loved it though. I enjoyed the meerkats the most. *They weren't boring at all as we were lucky to catch them at feeding time which involved a worker with a bucket of live bugs scattering them all over the pebbles so they had to dog for them*.



How does dogging for insects work then?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dig, I assume


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

As I said, niece loved it:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 14, 2014)

8115 said:


> Dig, I assume


----------

